

Freeagent - Redesign update: the new Overview - d0ugal
http://www.freeagent.com/central/redesign-update-the-new-overview

======
christoph
We all love freeagent in our company to the point where we couldn't imagine a
world before it. The company next door to us still seem to exist in a paper
based accounting world and the difference in efficiency between us is vast.

On topic, I really like the new UI, though we've had very little to gripe
about in general with the system as a whole. Looking forward to it getting
pushed out to us soon.

